

Running Your Own Anonymous Rotating Proxies - wslh
http://blog.databigbang.com/running-your-own-anonymous-rotating-proxies/

======
devicenull
> We have to use DeleGate because HAProxy does not support SOCKS.

HAProxy supports TCP mode, which I imagine can deal with balancing SOCKS just
fine. Not sure why he's running it in HTTP mode there.

~~~
wslh
Can you share the configuration of HAProxy with SOCKS? I didn't find mentions
of that within HAProxy.

For example, If you search for site:haproxy.1wt.eu "socks" you don't receive
any meaningful information (you can try with socks4 and socks5 also)

